
SF Businesses Find New Hires Hard to Find - tdfischer
http://missionlocal.org/2015/10/sf-businesses-finds-employees-are-scarce/
======
rumcajz
I'm waiting for the crowd that asks for higher wages every time shortage of IT
workers is discussed to rush in and demand pizzas $100 apiece. Nothing but a
silence so far.

~~~
a3n
It's more complicated than that, but refusing to pay $100 per is obviously
part of why a business can't pay enough to attract pizza cooks. Ultimately the
only way small businesses in a hyper market like San Francisco can survive is
to get rid of employees almost entirely. You could do that in a restaurant. It
would be harder in a bike shop. Maybe service bike shops will die in San
Francisco.

~~~
tsotha
They'd probably start operating on the dry cleaning model. The shop has one
employee who takes custody of your bike. That night it gets loaded on a truck
and taken somewhere cheaper. It's repaired using lower cost labor and shipped
back to the shop the next night.

So the bike shop is still there, but it has only one employee and nothing gets
repaired while you wait.

~~~
a3n
That actually makes sense.

Bleah.

